# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Balun για δίπολα εκπομπής fm

## FM1

'Oπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε,για να έχουμε μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος από τον πομπό στην κεραία, δεν αρκεί να έχουμε τεράστια ποσά ισχύος τα οποία να καταναλώνονται άδικα επάνω σε λανθασμένα κεραιοσυστήματα αλλά θα πρέπει οι σύνθετες αντιστάσεις μεταξύ πομπού-καλωδίου-κεραίας να΄ναι ίσες...
   Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ακτινοβολούμενης ισχύος ανακλάται από την κεραία πρός το μηχάνημα μας με καταστροφικές συνέπειες!!! (στάσιμα κύματα)...
   Με το παρακάτω BALUN προσαρμόζουμε την σύνθετη αντίσταση του συμμετρικού διπόλου fm (75Ω) με την αντίσταση του μή ισοσταθμισμένου ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου (50Ω) που μπορεί να΄ναι ένα RG58 ή ένα RG213..
   Σε ένα τούμπο πλαστικό σωλήνα διαμέτρου 5cm τυλίγουμε από 3-6 σφικτές σπείρες ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου(κοντά η μία στην άλλη) και στερεώνουμε το καλώδιο πάνω στο τούμπο με πλαστικούς σφικτήρες...στην αρχή και στο τέλος του καλωδίου μπορούν κατ΄επιλογή να προσαρμοσθούν και κοννέκτορ τύπου Ν RF για σύνδεση με πομπό και κεραία αντίστοιχα...

_Δείτε εδώ_:_ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42474_

----------


## FM1

Eπίσης το BALUN μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί και με φερριτικό πυρήνα τυλίγοντας 3-6 σπείρες όπως και στο παρακάτω σχήμα...το κάτω μέρος του καλωδίου όπως φαίνεται συνδέεται στον πομπό και το πάνω άκρο κατευθείαν στο δίπολο fm...

----------


## itta-vitta

γιατί στη φωτογραφία οι σπείρες είναι περισσότερες;

----------


## itta-vitta

ο φερρίτης που είναι από δεξιά τι διάμετρο έχει;

----------


## FM1

Φίλε itta-vitta oι φωτογραφίες είναι ώς παράδειγμα και δέν αντιπροσωπεύουν πραγματικά την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή..ο αριθμός των σπειρών κυμαίνεται απο 3-6...πάνω σε ένα όμοιο τούμπο όπως της φώτο...

----------


## itta-vitta

και ο φερρίτης τι διάμετρο έχει;

----------


## FM1

η διάμετρος του balun itta-vitta είναι 1cm...δές όμως και εδώ:  

http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm

----------


## itta-vitta

να ρωτήσω πάλι. το σύρμα τι διάμετρο έχει;

----------


## FM1

itta-vitta από οτι βλέπω το συγκεκριμένο link δεν λέει κάτι για διάμετρο αλλά έψαξα και το βρήκα.....για δές :

http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/fmdip.htm

----------


## dj kostas

καλο το σχεδιο και χρηαζομουν ενα μπαλουν γιατι τωρα εχω σκετο διπολο. αυτον τον πλαστικο σωληνα που τον τοποθετουμε (επανω στο μπουμ , στον ιστο ;; :Wink: . ποσο μακρια πρεπει να τοποθετηθει απο το διπολο ;;;;

----------


## FM1

Φίλε dj kostas το balun αυτό για να έχει καλή απόδοση θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί όσο το δυνατόν πιό κοντά στο δίπολο..δηλαδή πάνω στο boom...

----------


## JIMKAF

Μια ερώτηση τα balun δεν πρέπει να είναι σχεδιασμένα για κάθε ξεχωριστή περίπτωση;

----------


## FM1

Σωστά JIMKAF, το κάθε balun σχεδιάζεται ανάλογα με την περιοχή συχνοτήτων που θα εργαστεί...και τις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις που θα προσαρμόσει...

----------


## JIMKAF

Είμαι πολύ νέος στα ηλεκτρονικά ακόμα ούτε καν φοιτητής (από Σεπτέμβρη) για να καταλάβω αυτό που κάνει το balun είναι να εισοσταθμίζει τις αντιστάσεις του πομπού με αυτες τις κεραίας εκπομπής;

----------


## FM1

Ακριβώς JIMKAF..μαθαίνεις γρήγορα :Smile: ...το balun ισοσταθμίζει την σύνθετη αντίσταση του καλωδίου-πομπού με την σύνθετη αντίσταση οποιουδήποτε τύπου κεραίας...αλλά από κεραία σε κεραία διαφέρει η κατασκευή του...

----------


## JIMKAF

ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, είχα δεί προχθές από κοντά ένα τέτοιο στο σπίτι ενός φίλου ραδιοερασιτέχνη και δεν κατάλαβα τι ρόλο παίζει αυτό το πηνίο στη βάση της κεραίας και χάρις στο θέμα σου κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ και για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## dj kostas

και για να προσαρμοστει σε μια συγκεκριμενη καιρεα ωστε να μηδενιστουν τα στασιμα τη ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανουμε στο μπαλουν (μηπως αλλαγη σπειρων :Wink:

----------


## dj kostas

λοιπον μπραβο το δοκιμασα και απο 1.3 στασιμα που ειχα καταφερα να τα κατεβασω μεχρι 1.2 χωρις ιδιαιτερους πειραματισμους. φοβαμε πως με τοσο τυλυγμα του rg213 θα κοβεται βραματικα η ισχυς επανω στην καιρεα     :Sad:

----------


## FM1

Φίλε dj kostas δεν χρειάζεται να τυλίξεις τρελές σπείρες πάνω..το άν θα είναι 4 ή 6 οι σπείρες είναι αποτέλεσμα πειραματισμών και δοκιμών επάνω σε γέφυρα swr-βαττόμετρο & κεραία...μόνο εκεί θα το καταλάβεις...τώρα στο θέμα της ισχύος όλα αυτά όπως και τα φίλτρα LC υπόκεινται στον κανονισμό της εξασθένισης -3dB από το αρχικό ωφέλιμο σήμα επομένως θα έχεις μια μικρή απώλεια ισχύος εκεί... :Wink:

----------


## dj kostas

ετσι ειναι. κατω απο 1.2 στασιμα υπαρχει περιπτωσει να παρω; να πειραματιστω και αλλο; αν και τα 1.2 δεν ειναι ασχημα

----------


## FM1

dj kostas είναι πολύ καλά τα 1.2 :Smile: .. αλλά πειραματίσου μήπως σου βγεί ακόμα χαμηλότερα,δεν χάνεις τίποτα :Wink:

----------


## FM1

Εδώ έχω σε φώτο ένα αντίστοιχο balun για τα ΑΜ..το έβαλα έτσι απλά για να δείτε πως είναι...

----------


## JIMKAF

οι σπείρες πρέπει να είναι μονομένες; γιατί το έχω δεί και με γυμνό χαλκό.

----------


## FM1

To balun αυτό που έχω φτιάξει είναι με σπείρες καλωδίου και η ταινία η λευκή δεν είναι για μόνωση απλά για να συγκρατούνται κοντά-κοντά οι σπείρες...Σαφώς και υπάρχουν balun με τύλιγμα χαλκού αλλά ο χαλκός έχει από μόνος του μόνωση..οι σπείρες θα πρέπει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις να΄ναι μονωμένες όπως και στα πηνία..ή αν δεν είναι μονωμένες θα πρέπει να μην ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους....

----------


## electron

Παραθέτω ένα σχεδίο που έχω ανεάσει και παλιότερα. Είναι ένας διαφορετικός τύπος balun για δίπολο fm το οποίο και έχει δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## dj kostas

ρε συ electron το εχω δοκιμασει αυτο και μολις αναψα  τον πομπο τα στασιμα πηγαν απειρο. απο τοτε δεν το ξαναδοκιμασα μην καψω το εξοδου. αυτο με το τυλιγμα του rg213 σε πλαστικο απευθειας τα στασιμα πηγαν 1.2.

----------


## electron

Όπως έχουμε ξανα πει σε ανάλογη συζήτηση,ενδέχεται το πραγματικό μήκος της γραμμής που παίζει το ρόλο του balun να πρέπει να κοπεί σε μικρότερο μήκος από το υπολογιζόμενο θεωρητικά ή να είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο. Για το λόγο αυτό αφήνουμε αρχικά ένα μαγαλύτερο κομματι καλωδίου και έπειτα κόβουμε πόντο πόντο μέχρι να πάρουμε τα επιθυμητά στάσιμα

----------


## radioamateur

dj φαντάζομαι να γνωρίζεις ότι συντονίζουμε με την ελάχιστη ισχύ.Για να φτάσουν τα στάσιμα στο άπειρο σημαίνεί ότι υπάρχει κατασκευαστικό λάθος.
Ποτέ δεν συντονίζουμε με τη μέγιστη ισχύ...
Μια εναλλακτική λύση συντονισμού είναι η χρήση Hairpin που δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από ένα κομμάτι χονδρού σύρματος, σχήματος "Π", το οποίο ενώνει τα 2 σημεία σύνδεσης του διπόλου με το Coaxial ! Τόσο απλό !

----------


## FM1

Mάγκες για δείτε και αυτές τις εκδοχές...

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver.../circuit2.html

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=18314

http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm

----------


## dj kostas

το ειχα συντονισει στα 10 βαττ . αλλα οπως ειπες δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να πανε τα στασιμα στο απειρο ακομα και με ενα λιγο μεγαλυτερο μπαλουν απο τους υπολογισμους.

----------


## electron

> το ειχα συντονισει στα 10 βαττ . αλλα οπως ειπες δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να πανε τα στασιμα στο απειρο ακομα και με ενα λιγο μεγαλυτερο μπαλουν απο τους υπολογισμους.



kώστα όπως είπα η διαδικασία είναι επίπονη αλλά δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.ξεκινάς αρχικά με ένα μήκος μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που υπολόγισες και λίγο λίγο το κόβεις μέχρι να το φέρεις στα επιθυμητά στάσιμα. ενδέχεται το μήκος που θα φέρει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα να είναι μικρότερο από το υπολογισμένο στο χαρτί.

----------


## dj kostas

εγω παντος θα συνιστουσα τον τροπο με τον πλαστικο σοληνα διοτι μεσα σε ενα τεταρτακι καταφερα να παρω 1.2 στασιμα . αυτος ο τροπος που αναφερεις electron δεν ειναι πιο χρονοβορος ;

----------


## electron

> εγω παντος θα συνιστουσα τον τροπο με τον πλαστικο σοληνα διοτι μεσα σε ενα τεταρτακι καταφερα να παρω 1.2 στασιμα . αυτος ο τροπος που αναφερεις electron δεν ειναι πιο χρονοβορος ;



είναι χρονοβόρος αλλά πίστεψε με τα αποτελέσματα είναι το ίδιο άριστα.προσωπικά είχα επιτύχει ιδανικό λόγο στασίμων και μόνο σε βροχή ανέβαιναν ελαφρώς στα 1.3

----------


## Zener_

Η διάμετρος του πλαστικού σωλήνα της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής είναι 1cm ή 5cm;;;

----------


## kallitehnis32

pedia kalispera..edo kai kamia 10 meres prospa8o na sintoniso ena dipolo pou ekana alla tpt..distoihos ekana olous tous tropoys pou proanaferete alla den ginete tpt....ekana ta panta.tsok ekana,to kolpo me to rg-58 to ekana,anoihto dipolo ekana alla kai pali tpt...milao panta gia baloun...den xero ti paei strava.8a trela8o mou fenete.....ti po allao den xero.to sintonizo to dipolo me ton tipo 300/97.10MHZ=3.0895/4=0.77239959 cm.kanonika 8a eprepe na einai to ka8e stoihio apo 77.23cm.ola kala me tous logariasmous.alla stin praxi tpt.to polaplasiasa kai me to 0.66 sintelestis tou kalodiou alla kai pali tpt.den xero ti na po.ehete na mou pite tipota allo?den xero 8a trela8o.eho ena mihanima tou deligianni sta 100w alla to pimadi sintonizei mono stous 89.00mhz me tin kerea pou proanefera.ti den paei kala mou lete?ti protinete re pedes?perimeno nea sas.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 


_Φίλε Κώστα   επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
 με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## electron

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω προαναφέρει σ αυτό το θέμα αλλά γενικά κάποιοι αστάθμητοι παράγοντες που δεν μπορούν να υπολογιστούν στην θεωρία,αλλοιώνουν τους ίδιους τους αριθμητικούς υπολογισμούς. Αν η κάθοδός σου είναι περίπου στα 17 μέτρα θα κάνεις τα εξής;
Το μήκος του καλώδιου που παίζει το ρόλο του ballun θα το φέρεις στα 74cm.
Tα στoιχεία του διπόλου στα 69cm.
Kαλή επιτυχία και περιμένουμε νέα σου.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

Δεν εχω τουμπο 5εκ   εχω πλαστικο κυλινδρο διαμετρου 1εκ  να το κανω ετσι το μπαλουν η θα εχω προβληματα λογο μικροτερης διαμετρου;


επισεις με 5 εκ μπορει να μην χωραει στο κουτακι του διπολου

----------


## FM1

Nαί φίλε Δημήτρη δοκίμασε και με 1cm και πές μας συμπεράσματα.
Επίσης αφού είναι αρκετά μεγάλο το 5cm pvc μπορείς να το αφήσεις εκτός διπόλου αλλά συνδεμένο πολύ κοντά σε αυτό!!!

όπως στη φώτο...

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> Nαί φίλε Δημήτρη δοκίμασε και με 1cm και πές μας συμπεράσματα.
> Επίσης αφού είναι αρκετά μεγάλο το 5cm pvc μπορείς να το αφήσεις εκτός διπόλου αλλά συνδεμένο πολύ κοντά σε αυτό!!!
> 
> όπως στη φώτο...



ΩΠ! δλδ η αποσταση διπολου και ιστου πρεπει να ειναι 1/4λ; δλδ αν ειναι μικροτερη (τωρα 15 εκ) παραμορφωνετε το διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας;

----------


## FM1

Δημήτρη καλό θα ήταν να'ναι όσο το δυνατόν κοντά στο δίπολο,πιστεύω ότι μια απόσταση 5-6cm από το δίπολο είναι καλή.
Ξεγύμνωσε από πρίν το καλώδιο και έπειτα τύλιξε το στο pvc

σύμφωνα με αυτό: _http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42474
_

----------


## manki25

Λοιπόν, έφτιαξα ένα δίπολο σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας 3. Πήρα από το πράκτικερ σωλήνες αλουμινίου διαμέτρου 16χιλ. και τετράγωνο για τη βάση (μπουμ). 
Τα συνέδεσα μέσα σε κουτί διακλάδωσης σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας και χρησιμοποίησα πλαστικό σωλήνα 2,5 εκ. όπου τύλιξα 3 σπείρες εύκαμπτο ομοαξωνικό 50Ω. 
Τα αλουμίνια τα έκοψα στα 75 εκ. αρχικά, για να κάνω τη δοκιμή μου με την γέφυρα. 
Επειδή όλα μέσα στο κουτάκι κουνιόντουσαν αφού δεν στηρίζονταν πουθενά, έριξα πολυεστέρα και γίνανε όλα ένα σώμα. 
Αυτό βέβαια με το ρίσκο ότι αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επισκευής.
Κι επειδή όταν είναι να πάει κάτι στραβά θα πάει, σύμφωνα με το νόμο του Μέρφυ, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απογοητευτικό.
 Τα στάσιμα δεν πέσανε κάτω από το 1,8 στους 91,1 Mhz. Η μόνη επέμβαση που μπορώ να κάνω τώρα είναι να αρχίσω να κόβω τα σωληνάκια.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση ή κόβοντας το δίπολο λίγο λίγο θα χειροτερέψει;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Παιδιά  καλησπέρα  μια  ερώτηση  με  αφορμή  το  θέμα  ποια  είναι  η  απόσταση  ανάμεσα  στα  στοιχεία  του  διπόλου  έχει  σχέση  με  τη  συχνότητα?  ισχυει  το  ίδιο  για  ανοικτό  και  κλειστό  δίπολο?  ισχύει  το  ίδιο  και  για  ΥΑGI?  σε  διάφορα  προγραμματα  δεν  εχω  δει  να  αναφέρεται  κάτι  για  την  απόσταση   (ανάμεσα  ατα  στα  στοιχεία  του  διπόλου).

                                                                                                            ε υ χ α ρ ι σ τ ώ

----------


## electron

> Τα στάσιμα δεν πέσανε κάτω από το 1,8 στους 91,1 Mhz. Η μόνη επέμβαση που μπορώ να κάνω τώρα είναι να αρχίσω να κόβω τα σωληνάκια.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση ή κόβοντας το δίπολο λίγο λίγο θα χειροτερέψει;



H διαδικασία επίτευξης σωστού λόγου στασίμων, όπως έχουμε γράψει στο θέμα είναι κάτι πρακτικό. Στην προκειμένη δοκίμασε να παίξεις με το πηνίο πριν μπεις στην διαδικασία να κόψεις τα στοιχεία του δίπολου.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

-Κίμων, δεν υπολόγισες σωστά το μήκος των στοιχείων του διπόλου για τους 91 MHZ. Για τη συχνότητα αυτή θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί το μήκος τους και όχι να μειωθεί. Φιλικά.
 -Ευθύμιε, και στο ανοιχτό και στο κλειστό δίπολο η απόσταση μεταξύ των στοιχείων του, κυμαίνεται από 1 έως 2εκ. ή από βίδα σε βίδα 3-4εκ. περίπου, για οιαδήποτε συχνότητα.

----------


## manki25

> H διαδικασία επίτευξης σωστού λόγου στασίμων, όπως έχουμε γράψει στο θέμα είναι κάτι πρακτικό. Στην προκειμένη δοκίμασε να παίξεις με το πηνίο πριν μπεις στην διαδικασία να κόψεις τα στοιχεία του δίπολου.



 Δυστυχώς με το πηνίο δεν μπορώ να παίξω αφού μέσα στο κουτάκι έριξα πολυεστέρα και ενσωματώθηκαν το balun, και οι συνδέσεις στο δίπολο.
Αν φτιάξω ένα δεύτερο πηνίο έξω από το κουτί λέει τίποτα ή θα χειροτερέψει;
Ξέρω ότι όλα είναι θέμα πειραματισμών, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία, πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε προτιμώ να σας ρωτάω για να γίνονται σωστά οι πειραματισμοί και να αποφεύγω περιττά  πάνω κάτω στη κεραία.

----------


## manki25

> -Κίμων, δεν υπολόγισες σωστά το μήκος των στοιχείων του διπόλου για τους 91 MHZ. Για τη συχνότητα αυτή θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί το μήκος τους και όχι να μειωθεί. Φιλικά.



 Φίλε Θάνο, η συχνότητα δεν είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει προς το παρόν γι αυτό κι έκοψα τα δίπολα σε τυχαίο μήκος αρχικά. Τα στάσιμα με προβληματίζουν περισσότερο καθώς τα πειράματα που κάνω δεν γίνονται πάνω στον ιστό (για να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνω) αλλά ακουμπώντας τη κεραία πάνω σε καρέκλα έξω από το σπίτι. Παρατήρησα δε, όταν πλησιάζω τη κεραία τα στάσιμα ανεβαίνουν στο άπειρο. Αυτό μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι οι επιρροές μπορεί να είναι από οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται γύρω. Ή κάνω λάθος;
Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να τοποθετήσω τη κεραία κανονικά στον ιστό και να ξεκινήσω από κει και πέρα τους πειραματισμούς;
Να πάρω το πομπό και τη γέφυρα στη ταράτσα για να είμαι κοντά σε όλα ή αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει πάλι τις συνθήκες;
Δεν ξέρω σε ποια κατεύθυνση να κινηθώ! Περιμένω τα φώτα σας.

----------


## electron

Κίμων ο συντονισμός πάνω σε μια καρέκλα με διάφορα αντικείμενα γύρω σαφώς και επιρεάζει την συμπεριφορά της κεραίας. Από την άλλη αν  κόψεις σε τυχαίο μήκος τα στοιχεία του δίπολου και προσπαθείς επίσης να την συντονίσεις σε άσχετη συχνότητα τότε απλά δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα από πλευράς σωστού λόγου στάσιμων.
Αρά πρώτα υπολογίζεις σωστά τα στοιχεία της κεραίας για μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα και έπειτα πας στην ταράτσα όπου δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν τρυγύρο διάφορα αντικείμενα και τεχνιτά εμπόδια, ώστε ο συντονισμός να γίνει σωστά. Βέβαια το γεγονός ότι πάκτωσες τα πάντα μέσα στο κουτάκι του δίπολου δεν σου δίνει την άνεση να <παίξεις> με πολλά πέρα από τα στοιχεία της κεραίας. Για να φτιάξεις ακόμα ένα πηνίο δεν θα το πρότεινα ώς ενδεδειγμένη λύση.

----------


## manki25

Ωραία, διέλυσα το κουτάκι, έβγαλα τα δίπολα και ξεκινώ απ' την αρχή όπως μου είπες. Θα κόψω τα δίπολα σε συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα, θα τα βάλω σε άλλο κουτί και θα φτιάξω το πηνίο έξω από το κουτί για να μπορώ να δοκιμάζω. 
Μια ερώτηση: Η κεραία είναι 75Ω ε; κι εγώ θέλω 50 στο πομπό. Το πηνίο να το κάνω με ομοαξωνικό 75 ή 50;

----------


## electron

Ο λόγος ύπαρξης του πηνίου είναι ακριβώς για να προσαρμόζει την σύνθετη αντίσταση του διπόλου (75Ωμ), με την σύνθετη αντίσταση της εξόδου του πομπού που είναι 50Ωμ. Κατά συνέπεια το πηνίο όπως και η υπόλοιπη κάθοδος πρέπει είναι της τάξης των 50Ωμ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα balun αυτού του τύπου, γενικά, είναι 1:1 και δε μετασχηματίζουν σύνθετη αντίσταση. 75Ω είναι πριν το balun, 75Ω θα είναι και μετά.

----------


## electron

Tι είναι αυτό που ορίζει αυτού του τύπου το balun ως 1:1;

----------


## Acinonyx

Να το αντιστρέψω: Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει το balun 50Ω και όχι 30 ή 200;

----------


## electron

Αν κρίνουμε από την γενική θεωρία των μετασχηματιστών αυτό που αλλάζει γενικότερα την αντίσταση είναι ο λόγος μετασχηματισμού. Ωστόσο το λεγόμενο balun 1:1 αν υποθέσουμε ότι βαση του λόγου του δεν κάνει προσαρμογή των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων μεταξύ εξόδου πομπού και κεραίας, τότε ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξης του;

----------


## SV1EDG

Κυρίως για να εξισορροπείς ρεύματα από και προς την κεραία σου.Υπάρχει ολόκληρη συζήτηση για το κατά πόσο χρείαζεται ένα balun 1:1  σε ένα δίπολο.Αλλοι έχουν δει διαφορές,άλλοι όχι.

http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_bre.../pag01_eng.htm

----------


## electron

Μάριε αν ισχύει μόνο ως choke τότε δεν έχει και νόημα με τι καλώδιο θα το υλοποιήσεις.

----------


## SV1EDG

Γιάννη,το καλώδιο έχει νόημα διότι αν βάλεις 75Ω (ή κάτι άλλο) τότε ο πομπός θα βλέπει διαφορετική σύνθετη αντίσταση στην μεταφορά του σήματος προς την κεραία.Με αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα στην προσαρμογή και στην μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος.

----------


## electron

Μάριε συμφωνώ, ωστόσο τι νόημα έχει να βάλω αυτό το balun να είναι της ίδιας αντίστασης με την κάθοδο και τι να το βάλω 75Ωμ από την στιγμή που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα καταλήξω να τροφοδοτώ ένα απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο, που ούτως ή άλλος είναι αντίστασης 75Ωμ; Με άλλα λόγια έτσι κι αλλιώς προσαρμογή δεν θα έχω.

----------


## MacGyver

Σε μία συμμετρική κεραία όπως το δίπολο και τα δύο στοιχεία είναι ενεργά.
Ο περισσότερος κόσμος παραπλανείται, κυρίως στην κάθετη πόλωση και θεωρεί το κάτω στοιχείο ανενεργό-γή.
Το coaxial καλώδιο σε αντίθεση με το δίπολο είναι ασύμμετρο, με το εσωτερικό πλέγμα ως γη.
Η σύνδεση λοιπόν συμμετρικού με ασύμμετρο δημιουργεί επιπλέον ροή ρεύματος από το δίπολο προς τη γη, μέσω του εξωτερικού πλέγματος.
Έτσι ακτινοβολεί και το μπλεντάζ με επακόλουθο την αλλαγή του πολοδιαγράματος, παρεμβολή οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται στη διαδρομή δίπλα στο μπλενταζ και τέλος της αλλαγή της αντίστασης ανάλογα με το μήκος του coaxial.
Ο μετασχηματισμός της αντίστασης είναι το δεύτερο χαρακτηριστικό του μετ/στή balun και χρησιμοποιείται για τους γνωστούς ευνόητους λόγους προσαρμογής.

----------

sw9ofo (14-01-11)

----------


## sw9ofo

Το balun οπως ειπε και ο mcgyver ειναι για 
-να διατηρήσει προβλέψιμο τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας του διπόλου - yagi 

-να μην αφήσει ρευματα να διαρρέουν τον εξωτερικό αγωγό του καλωδίου (ο οποίος εξ ορισμου εξομοιώνει την...ΓΗ).



Ο πιό απλός τύπος μπάλ-αν (balanced-unbalanced) για ανοικτό δίπολο ειναι να περάσεις το καλώδιο μεσα απο μεταλλικό σωλήνα με μήκος ακριβώς λ/4 ακριβώς πρίν το δίπολο, βεβαιώνοντας οτι δεν υπάρχει καμιά ηλεκτρική επαφή με το εξωτερικό, παρα ΜΟΝΟ στο ακρο του μεταλλικου σωλήνα προς τον πομπό.

ετσι τα ρευματα που οδευουν στο καλώδιο ανηφορίζουν με ανάποδη φάση εκ νεου τον σωλήνα.



ακόμα ενας τρόπος που θα σας θυμίσει τις επαγγελματικές κεραίες τύπου aldena ειναι αυτός.

----------


## manki25

Τώρα μου κάνατε τη καρδιά περιβόλι!
Και ποιος ο λόγος ρε παιδιά να γίνεται τόσος ντόρος για τα μπαλάν;
Μέχρι και πρόγραμμα έχω που του δίνεις τη συχνότητα και σου λέει πόσες σπείρες, τι διάμετρο, αν είναι με πυρήνα ή όχι κι ένα σωρό λεπτομέρειες.
Αν η κάθε εφαρμογή αναιρεί την άλλη, τότε τι κάνουμε; Πιστεύω ότι το παραπάνω σχέδιο του Γιάννη είναι απλά ένας διαφορετικός τρόπος προσαρμογής όπως και το πηνίο, για τον ίδιο λόγο που υπάρχουν διαφορετικές κεραίες με τα θετικά τους και τα αρνητικά τους.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Πιστεύω ότι το παραπάνω σχέδιο του Γιάννη είναι απλά ένας διαφορετικός τρόπος προσαρμογής όπως και το πηνίο, για τον ίδιο λόγο που υπάρχουν διαφορετικές κεραίες με τα θετικά τους και τα αρνητικά τους.



Το θέμα Κίμωνα είναι ότι έχεις να κάνεις με μια ασύμμετρη γραμμή (ομοαξονικό) που θέλεις να το προσαρμόσεις σέ μια συμμετρική κεραία (δίπολο).Για να το πετύχεις αυτό χρειάζεσαι ένα balun.Στην πράξη τώρα,έχω δει πάρα πολλά δίπολα (κυρίως στα HF) που δουλεύουν εξαιρετικά και χωρίς balun.Βέβαια αυτά που δεν είχαν balun, είχαν κυκλωμα Pi ή L στην έξοδο για προσαρμογή.

----------


## electron

Τελικά όλοι μας ίσως να λέμε το ίδιο με άλλα λόγια. Το γεγονός ότι ένα balun δεν επιτρέπει την δημιουργία του επιδερμικού φαινομένου σε ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και ότι προσαρμόζει την έξοδο ενός πομπού με μια κεραία, έχει να κάνει με την προσαρμογή των σύνθετων αντιστάσεών τους. Τώρα αν με το τρόπο αυτό επιτυγχάνουμε και την σωστή εκπομπή της κεραίας και έχουμε έναν πιο σωστό λοβό, ο παράγοντας που θα μας το καθορίσει είναι πάντα η σωστή προσαρμογή των 2 σύνθετων αντιστάσεων πομπού - κεραίας.
Κατά συνέπεια ένα balun είτε αυτό είναι 1/1 ή κάτι άλλο το βάζουμε πάντα με ένα σκοπό. Την σωστή προσαρμογή.

----------


## MacGyver

Είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Άλλο η προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων και άλλο η προσαρμογή balanced/unbalanced.
Απλά μπορούν να γίνουν και τα δύο με ένα εξάρτημα, εάν και όταν απαιτείται (με ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια).
Π.χ: στο 1:1 balun δεν γίνεται προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων, γίνεται μόνο μετατροπή από balanced σε unbalanced.

Θεωρία:
Το RG58 είναι unbalanced 50Ω, το RG59 (TV) unbalanced 75Ω και το πλακέ είναι balanced 300Ω. ****
Το ανοιχτό δίπολο είναι balanced 75Ω, το κλειστό balanced 300Ω και η ground plane unbalanced 50Ω. ****
Η TV έχει είσοδο 75Ω unbalanced και ο ασύρματος 50Ω unbalanced.

**** Οι τιμές στις κεραίες είναι ενδεικτικές και αλλάζουν από την πρόσθεση επιπλέον στοιχίων π.χ στο ανοιχτό δίπολο με ανακλαστήρες (Yagi).

Ασκήσεις:
Πώς θα συνδέσω:
α. TV με RG59 σε ανοιχτό δίπολο?
β. TV με πλακέ σε κλειστό δίπολο?
γ. Ασύρματο με RG58 σε ανοιχτό δίπολο?
δ. Ασύρματο με RG58 σε ground plane?
ε. Ασύρματο με RG58 σε κλειστό δίπολο?
κλπ....κλπ

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κατά συνέπεια ένα balun είτε αυτό είναι 1/1 ή κάτι άλλο το βάζουμε πάντα με ένα σκοπό. Την σωστή προσαρμογή.



Αυτό ισχύει έμμεσα. Ο όρος «προσαρμογή» αναφέρεται στο ταίριασμα σύνθετης αντίστασης κεραίας με την χαρακτηριστική σύνθετη αντίσταση της γραμμής με σκοπό να μην υπάρχουν στάσιμα και απώλεια ισχύος.

Το balun 1:1 σκοπό έχει την σωστή *τροφοδοσία* της κεραίας ώστε να μην υπάρχει ροή ρεύματος στη θωράκιση της ομοαξονικής γραμμής. 

Αυτό βασικά αποτρέπει την αλλοίωση του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας και κατ'επέκταση τον επηρεασμό που έχουν κοντινά αντικείμενα ή η θέση της γραμμής στην σύνθετη αντίσταση του συστήματος.

Είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή κάποιος με μη-ισοσταθμισμένη γραμμή σε ισοσταθμισμένο φορτίο, να εμφανίσει 1:1 στάσιμα στον πομπό απλά αλλάζοντας θέση στη γραμμή μεταφοράς, π.χ. γυρίζοντας την υπό γωνία με το δίπολο... Φυσικά, τότε το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας πάει περίπατο και η γραμμή είναι όλη στάσιμα.

----------


## electron

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι ως έννοιες τα όσα αναφέρουμε αποτελούν πραγματικότητα αλλά πιστεύω ότι το θέμα ενός ισορροπημένου συστήματος πηγάζει πρωτίστως από την εξισορρόπηση της σύνθετης αντίστασης πομπού κεραίας.
Το 1:1 balun όταν λέμε ότι δεν επιτρέπει την ροή ρεύματος στο μπλενταζ του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου τροφοδότησης της κεραίας παίζει τον ρόλο της εξισορρόπησης των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων προκειμένου να μην εμφανιστεί το προαναφερόμενο φαινόμενο.
Θα συμφωνήσω λοιπόν ότι ένα balun κάνει 2 πράγματα με κοινή αιτία την προσαρμογή, δηλαδή σωστή προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων και ομαλό διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## manki25

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτησή σας, έμαθα αρκετά θα έλεγα ως προς τη θεωρία!
Αύριο με το φως θα είμαι 5 μέτρα πάνω από το έδαφος με ένα δίπολο συντονισμένο στους 98 (λίγο λίγο ανεβαίνω συχνότητα γιατί όλο κόβω) και με ένα balun από το ίδιο ομοαξωνικό της καθόδου rg213 τυλιγμένο σε 3 σπείρες σε πλαστικό σωλήνα 12,5 εκ. διαμέτρου.
Αν δω τα στάσιμα να χτυπάνε στα κόκκινα, τότε θα πάρω μια έτοιμη γιατί κουράστηκα με τα πάνω κάτω. Αν όχι, θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να δείτε τι έκανα!

----------


## Acinonyx

@electron, τι σημαίνει «εξισορρόπηση σύνθετων αντιστάσεων»;

@manki25, δε θα χτυπήσουν κόκκινο. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έχεις 1.5 SWR.. Παρεμπιπτόντως, που μετράς τα στάσιμα; Κάτω από το balun ή μετά τον πομπό;

----------


## electron

Όταν λέω εξισορρόπηση των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων εννοώ την προσαρμογή της σύνθετης αντίστασης πομπού - κεραίας.

----------


## manki25

P1160118.jpg P1160120.jpg 
Σήμερα έστησα τη κεραία στη πρώτη φώτο, κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες (βροχή και κρύο), 6,5 μέτρα ύψος. Με βοήθησε πολύ η 5μετρη καπνοδόχος του τζακιού.
Όπως βλέπετε δεν είναι και το ιδανικό μέρος για κεραία, (πολλά επίπεδα κι εμπόδια), αλλά εκεί ήταν το ψηλότερο σημείο για να μπορώ να έχω καλή οπτική επαφή σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο του χωριού.
Τα δίπολα τα έκοψα στα 72 εκ. για να συντονίζει στους 98MHz, παρόλα αυτά τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και τα χαμηλότερα στάσιμα τα έχω στους 94,9MHz κι εκεί έχω τώρα το πομπό. Αυτό ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει! Το balun δεν μου βγήκε πολύ κοντά στο δίπολο όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο.
Ο πομπός είναι 5W αλλά στο βατόμετρο μου λέει 4. Τα στάσιμα παίζουν από 1,2 όταν βρέχει και μόλις σταματά πάνε στα 1,1.
Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης είναι το rg213 20 μέτρα.
Αισθάνομαι μερική ικανοποίηση που δεν χτυπά στα κόκκινα, αλλά η συχνότητα δεν είναι αυτή που ήθελα.
Φταίει το balun;

----------


## electron

Κίμωνα για αρχή τα πήγες πολύ καλά.Το γεγονός ότι η κεραία δεν σου βγήκε στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα παρότι ο θεωρητικός υπολογισμός της ήταν σωστός μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορα πρακτικά θέματα.
Αρχικά κάτι που μπορεί να αλλοιώσει το θεωρητικό μήκος των στοιχείων είναι ο συντελεστής βραχύνσεως των στοιχείων που δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις επακριβώς προκειμένου να τον υπολογίσεις κι αυτό γιατί εκτός ότι εξαρτάται από την διατομή τους, παίζει ρόλο και το κράμα τους.
Επίσης κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να είναι καθοριστικό είναι το σωστό μήκος της καθόδου που υπολογίζεται κι αυτό.

----------


## manki25

> . Παρεμπιπτόντως, που μετράς τα στάσιμα; Κάτω από το balun ή μετά τον πομπό;



Κάτω μετά τον πομπό. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία;

----------


## manki25

> Επίσης κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να είναι καθοριστικό είναι το σωστό μήκος της καθόδου που υπολογίζεται κι αυτό.



Κάπου διάβασα ότι το μήκος πρέπει να είναι πολλαπλάσιο της λ με μονό αριθμό, δηλ. λ, 3λ, 5λ κλπ, ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## electron

Ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος μέτρησης στάσιμων είναι πάνω στην κεραία. Βέβαια αυτό εννοείτε ότι θα το κάνεις την πρώτη φορά που θα συντονίσεις την κεραία.

----------


## electron

Αυτό είναι σωστό αλλά θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβεις και τον συντελεστή βραχύνσεως του τύπου του καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## manki25

> Ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος μέτρησης στάσιμων είναι πάνω στην κεραία. Βέβαια αυτό εννοείτε ότι θα το κάνεις την πρώτη φορά που θα συντονίσεις την κεραία.



Αυτό θα ήταν η μεγαλύτερη τιμωρία μου να ανέβω στα 6 μέτρα με το κουτί στο ένα χέρι και το άλλο να προσπαθώ να βιδώσω τους κονέκτορες. χεχε!

Υπάρχει κι άλλη μια μέτρηση που αυτή τη στιγμή περνά δοκιμασία η κεραία. Έξω έχει 9 μποφόρ με απαγορευτικό κι αν τη βγάλει καθαρή το βράδυ, σημαίνει άλλη μια επιτυχία. 
Παρεπιπτόντως τώρα κοιτάζω το στασιμόμετρο και μου δείχνει 1. Τι έγινε;

----------


## JOUN

Α ρε Κιμωνα Super Puma την εκανες την κεραια! Παντος καιρου!!

----------


## electron

Κίμων η μικρή μεταβολή του λόγου των στάσιμων μην σε προβληματίζει. Είναι λογικό με την βροχή να τσιμπάει μια ή δύο γραμμές και όταν τα στοιχεία στεγνώνουν από την υγρασία να επανέρχεται εκεί που την άφησες.
Πιστεύω να σου αντέξει κατά τα άλλα τα σημερινά μποφόρ, αν κρίνω και από την φωτό που ανέβασες την έχεις προσέξει και εκτός των άλλων το βάρος της δεν είναι κρίσιμο. Όλο το φορτίο είναι κυρίως ο ιστός.

----------


## manki25

> Α ρε Κιμωνα Super Puma την εκανες την κεραια! Παντος καιρου!!



 Γιώργο, η πλάκα είναι ότι παράγγειλα και την άλλη που μου είπες! χαχα!
Έρχεται από δευτέρα με τον εξασθενητή.

----------


## JOUN

Δεν πειραζει Κιμωνα καλυτερα μην σου πω.Ετσι θα εχεις την μια σιγουρη και την αλλη για περαματα χωρις αγχος μην την χαλασεις..Τελικα ποσο την πηρες την  Sirio και τον εξασθενητη;Ποσα db ειναι;

----------


## manki25

> Δεν πειραζει Κιμωνα καλυτερα μην σου πω.Ετσι θα εχεις την μια σιγουρη και την αλλη για περαματα χωρις αγχος μην την χαλασεις..Τελικα ποσο την πηρες την  Sirio και τον εξασθενητη;Ποσα db ειναι;



50€ τη κεραία και 35 τον εξασθενητη. Είναι 6db.
Ο εξασθενητής λίγο φαρμάκι είναι, αλλά θα είναι σε κουτί με κονέκτορες. Τι να πω!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όταν λέω εξισορρόπηση των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων εννοώ την προσαρμογή της σύνθετης αντίστασης πομπού - κεραίας.



Το συγκεκριμένο balun όμως δεν προσαρμόζει τις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις γιατί είναι 1:1. Τα στάσιμα στη γραμμή θα είναι γύρω στο 1.5 με 75Ω κεραία και 50Ω γραμμή.






> Τα δίπολα τα έκοψα στα 72 εκ. για να συντονίζει στους 98MHz, παρόλα αυτά τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και τα χαμηλότερα στάσιμα τα έχω στους 94,9MHz κι εκεί έχω τώρα το πομπό. Αυτό ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει! Το balun δεν μου βγήκε πολύ κοντά στο δίπολο όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο.



Άλλο η προσαρμογή και άλλο ο συντονισμός. Ο συντονισμός είναι το κόψιμο της κεραίας σε μήκος τέτοιο ώστε να εκπέμπει «καλύτερα». Η προσαρμογή είναι το ταίριασμα συνθ. αντίστασης κεραίας με καλωδίου.

Στην περίπτωση σου, εκεί που θα συντόνιζε η κεραία θα είχες στάσιμα 1.5.






> Κάτω μετά τον πομπό. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία;



Ναι, παίζει ρόλο.

Πρώτον, αν μετράς κάτω στον πομπό, μετράς λάθος στάσιμα διότι η ίδια η γραμμή μεταφοράς μπορεί να παίζει τον ρόλο stub προσαρμογής.  Στην περίπτωση σου, ανάλογα με το μήκος καλωδίου θα βλέπεις στάσιμα έως και 1 ενώ στη γραμμή θα έχεις πραγματικά 1.5.

Δεύτερον, η ανακλώμενη ισχύς έρχεται εξασθενημένη στον πομπό γιατί έχει ταξιδέψει στο καλώδιο για να φτάσει κάτω. Άρα τα στάσιμα που φαίνονται είναι πάντα λιγότερα από τα πραγματικά. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που όσο αυξάνεται το μήκος του καλωδίου εμφανίζονται λιγότερα στάσιμα στον πομπό.






> Ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος μέτρησης στάσιμων είναι πάνω στην κεραία. Βέβαια αυτό εννοείτε ότι θα το κάνεις την πρώτη φορά που θα συντονίσεις την κεραία.



Η γέφυρα στασίμων είναι άχρηστη στο συντονισμό κεραίας. Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, ο συντονισμός είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από την προσαρμογή.






> Κάπου διάβασα ότι το μήκος πρέπει να είναι πολλαπλάσιο της λ με μονό αριθμό, δηλ. λ, 3λ, 5λ κλπ, ή κάνω λάθος;



Αρχικά να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι όσο και να είναι το μήκος, δεν αλλάζει τα στάσιμα πάνω στη γραμμή. Αλλάζει τα στάσιμα που εμφανίζονται στη γέφυρα όταν η γέφυρα τοποθετείται μετά τον πομπό.

Κόβωντας το καλώδιο σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2 (* συντελεστή ταχύτητας), έχουμε δύο πλεονεκτήματα:

 λύνεται το πρώτο πρόβλημα των πλασματικών μετρήσεων στην γέφυρα που ανέφερα παραπάνω: η γραμμή μεταφοράς δε είναι πια stub προσαρμογής. Έτσι αυξάνεται αρκετά η ακρίβεια στις μετρήσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανεβοκατεβάζεις την κεραία για να μετράς στάσιμα. Τα μετράς κάτω στον πομπό. «εξαφανίζεται» η γραμμή μεταφοράς για τον πομπό. Αυτό αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα όπου η χαρακτηριστική σύνθετη αντίσταση του καλωδίου δεν είναι ακριβώς 50Ω.  Πρακτικά, είναι σαν να έχει συνδεθεί η κεραία ακριβώς στην έξοδο του πομπού! Τα στάσιμα στη γραμμή υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στον πομπό αφού δε τα βλέπει πια. Αυτό προϋποθέτει βέβαια σωστή προσαρμογή στην κεραία.

Μάλιστα για μικρά μήκη καλωδίων ή για καλώδια με μικρές απώλειες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καλώδιο με οποιαδήποτε χαρ. σύνθ. αντίσταση π.χ. 75Ω χωρίς πρόβλημα αν κοπεί σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2. Η γραμμή μπορεί να είναι φουλ στα στάσιμα αλλά θα υπάρχει ελάχιστη απώλεια ισχύος ενώ ο πομπός θα βλέπει στάσιμα 1!

----------


## electron

Acinonyx δεν διαφωνώ στα λεγόμενά σου ωστόσο έχω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Σχετικά με τον συντονισμό, εγώ συμπεριλαμβάνω και την προσαρμογή πομπού κεραίας. Είναι δυο έννοιες αλληλένδετες μεταξύ τους. Ωστόσο το σωστό μήκος της καθόδου θα συμφωνήσω ότι μας απαλλάσει από το πρόβλημα των πλασματικών ενδείξεων στην γέφυρα αλλά επειδή σε πολλές περίπτωσεις αυτό δεν λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψην, τότε η πιο πρακτική και σωστή λύση είναι να έχουμε την γέφυρα κοντά στην κεραία.

----------


## spa

σωστοσ ο electron.

----------


## paraskevas3

φιλε μου το διπολο σου ειναι για τουσ 100μηζ βαλε 6 μετρα καλοδιο τβ 75ω και σικοσε τιν κεραια ψιλα.για τουσ 91 μηζ θελει 78 cm και οχι 75 αν και στο συνολο δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα

----------


## JOUN

> Μάλιστα για μικρά μήκη καλωδίων ή για καλώδια με μικρές απώλειες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καλώδιο με οποιαδήποτε χαρ. σύνθ. αντίσταση π.χ. 75Ω χωρίς πρόβλημα αν κοπεί σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2. Η γραμμή μπορεί να είναι φουλ στα στάσιμα αλλά θα υπάρχει ελάχιστη απώλεια ισχύος ενώ ο πομπός θα βλέπει στάσιμα 1![/list]



Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα τα στασιμα θα πηγαινοερχονται μεταξυ κεραιας και πομπου χωρις να πηγαινουν πουθενα;
Κατι σαν την αεργο ισχυ δηλαδη;(Για να το φερω και στα χωραφια μου το θεμα..)

----------


## manki25

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορεί η γέφυρα να δείχνει χαμηλά στάσιμα κοντά στο πομπό και πάνω στη κεραία να γίνεται χαμός αν το μήκος του καλωδίου δεν είναι πολλαπλάσιο της λ2;
Αυτό μπορεί να κάψει το τρανζίστορ του πομπού;

----------


## electron

Κίμων δεν εννοούμε αυτό.Όταν λέμε πλασματικές ενδείξεις εννοούμε ότι οι απώλειες κατά μήκος του καλωδίου θα είναι σαφώς περισσότερες όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από την πηγή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σχετικά με τον συντονισμό, εγώ συμπεριλαμβάνω και την προσαρμογή πομπού κεραίας. Είναι δυο έννοιες αλληλένδετες μεταξύ τους.



Υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ τους αλλά είναι διαφορετικές εντελώς έννοιες. Το επιθυμητό για μας είναι η ανεξαρτητοποίηση της προσαρμογής από τον συντονισμό. Το matcher, είτε balun - όχι 1:1, είτε T, είτε αυτομετασχηματιστής, είτε ό,τι άλλο, κάνει ακριβώς αυτό: δίνει τη δυνατότητα συντονισμού της κεραίας εκεί που εκπέμπει με το σωστό διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας, ενώ ταυτόχρονα επιτρέπει την προσαρμογή στην συνθ. αντίσταση του πομπού για να υπάρχει μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος.





> Ωστόσο το σωστό μήκος της καθόδου θα συμφωνήσω ότι μας απαλλάσει από το πρόβλημα των πλασματικών ενδείξεων στην γέφυρα αλλά επειδή σε πολλές περίπτωσεις αυτό δεν λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψην, τότε η πιο πρακτική και σωστή λύση είναι να έχουμε την γέφυρα κοντά στην κεραία.



Σωστά. Το κόψιμο της καθόδου στο σωστό μήκος πρέπει να γίνεται με συγκεκριμένη τεχνική γιατί τα νούμερα που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής για το συντελεστή ταχύτητας του καλωδίου πάντα διαφέρουν από την πραγματικότητα.





> Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα τα στασιμα θα πηγαινοερχονται μεταξυ κεραιας και πομπου χωρις να πηγαινουν πουθενα;
> Κατι σαν την αεργο ισχυ δηλαδη;(Για να το φερω και στα χωραφια μου το θεμα..)



Ναι, και αν το καλώδιο έχει απώλειες ή είναι μεγάλο σε μήκος θα χάνεται κάποια ισχύς σε θερμότητα.





> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορεί η γέφυρα να δείχνει χαμηλά στάσιμα κοντά στο πομπό και πάνω στη κεραία να γίνεται χαμός αν το μήκος του καλωδίου δεν είναι πολλαπλάσιο της λ2;



Ακριβώς. Μόνο αν κόψεις το καλώδιο σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2 θα δεις (σχεδόν) τα πραγματικά στάσιμα. Και λέω «σχεδόν» γιατί πάλι θα υπάρχουν κάποιες απώλειες ισχύος των ανακλώμενων λόγω στασίμων στη γραμμή μέχρι να φτάσουν στον πομπό. Όσο πλησιάζεις βέβαια σε στάσιμα 1, τόσο η απόκλιση στις μετρήσεις θα μειώνεται..





> Αυτό μπορεί να κάψει το τρανζίστορ του πομπού;



Όχι, το τρανσίστορ του πομπού βλέπει αυτό που βλέπει η γέφυρα. Στην κεραία όμως θα φτάνει λιγότερη ισχύς. Μέρος της θα καταναλώνεται στο καλώδιο οπότε, θεωρητικά, μπορείς να κάψεις το καλώδιο, αν είσαι κοντά στα όρια ισχύος του. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί είτε είναι κομμένο στα λ/2 είτε όχι αν έχεις στάσιμα.

----------


## electron

> Μάλιστα για μικρά μήκη καλωδίων ή για καλώδια με μικρές απώλειες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καλώδιο με οποιαδήποτε χαρ. σύνθ. αντίσταση π.χ. 75Ω χωρίς πρόβλημα αν κοπεί σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2. Η γραμμή μπορεί να είναι φουλ στα στάσιμα αλλά θα υπάρχει ελάχιστη απώλεια ισχύος ενώ ο πομπός θα βλέπει στάσιμα 1!



Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχουμε ένα καλώδιο όπως λες χαμηλών απωλειών αλλά με φουλ στάσιμα λόγω της κακής προσαρμογής του, πως είναι δυνατόν ο πομπός να μην <ζορίζεται> από τα στάσιμα, την στιγμή που αυτά θα επιστρέφουν και προς το μέρος του;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχουμε ένα καλώδιο όπως λες χαμηλών απωλειών αλλά με φουλ στάσιμα λόγω της κακής προσαρμογής του, πως είναι δυνατόν ο πομπός να μην <ζορίζεται> από τα στάσιμα, την στιγμή που αυτά θα επιστρέφουν και προς το μέρος του;



Όταν η γραμμή μεταφοράς είναι κομμένη σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2, δημιουργείται μία κατανομή τάσης/έντασης πάνω στη γραμμή τέτοια που εμφανίζει την ίδια σχεδόν τάση/ένταση στην κεραία και στην έξοδο του πομπού.

Κατά μήκος της γραμμής θα υπάρχουν μεν στάσιμα, στο σημείο που βρίσκεται ο πομπός (λ/2) όμως, η σύνθ. αντίσταση θα είναι ίδια με αυτή της κεραίας.

----------


## manki25

> Όταν η γραμμή μεταφοράς είναι κομμένη σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2, δημιουργείται μία κατανομή τάσης/έντασης πάνω στη γραμμή τέτοια που εμφανίζει την ίδια σχεδόν τάση/ένταση στην κεραία και στην έξοδο του πομπού.
> 
> Κατά μήκος της γραμμής θα υπάρχουν μεν στάσιμα, στο σημείο που βρίσκεται ο πομπός (λ/2) όμως, η σύνθ. αντίσταση θα είναι ίδια με αυτή της κεραίας.



 Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτό που μετράει είναι, να βγαίνουν όλα τα watt στη κεραία άσχετα με το τι γίνεται στα στάσιμα. Αν όλη η ισχύς εκπέμπεται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης του πομπού. Κατάλαβα καλά;
Άρα το σωστό μήκος καθόδου βοηθά σε αυτό κι ας μην υπάρχει προσαρμογή της κεραίας, του καλωδίου και του πομπού.
Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά!

----------


## electron

Κίμων αυτό θα πρέπει μάλλον ο φίλτατος Acinonyx να μας το αποδώσει καλύτερα γιατί και γω δυσκολεύομαι να το κατανοήσω πλήρως. Με βάση τα λεγόμενά του προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ότι τα στάσιμα θα μοιράζονται ισόποσα μεταξύ κεραίας και πομπού. Ακόμα όμως κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, σίγουρα με μια γέφυρα στην έξοδο του πομπού δεν θα βλέπουμε 1:1 τον λόγο. αλλά περισσότερο. Αυτό βέβαια το παραπάνω μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο που να προκαλέσει βλάβη στην έξοδο του πομπού.

----------


## manki25

Όλα αυτά όμως δεν μου κάθονται καλά διότι, αν υπάρχουν στάσιμα λογικό είναι να υπάρχει και απώλεια ισχύος. Πως γίνεται λοιπόν ο πομπός να εκπέμπει όλη την ισχύ με μια ακολουθία που δεν προσαρμόζεται ωμικά;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ελπίζω να ξεκαθαρίσουν όλα με μερικά σχέδια:


matched_line.png
Φαίνεται η κατανομή τάσης/έντασης στη γραμμή όταν όλα είναι προσαρμοσμένα. Το μήκος γραμμής εδώ δεν έχει καμία επίπτωση στην προσαρμογή. Αυτή είναι μια ιδανική κατάσταση που *στην πραγματικότητα δε μπορεί να συμβεί ποτέ*. Οι τιμές που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής για την χαρ. σύνθ. αντίσταση του καλωδίου δεν είναι ποτέ απόλυτα ακριβείς. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την συνθ. αντίσταση της κεραίας.
unmatched_line_l2.png
Κόβωντας την γραμμή σε πολλαπλάσια του λ/2, ανεξάρτητα την χαρ. σύνθ. αντίστασής της, την «συντονίζουμε» ώστε να παρουσιάζει στον πομπό την ίδια τάση/ένταση που υπάρχει στην κεραία. Στάσιμα υπάρχουν στη γραμμή και θα έχουμε απώλεια ισχύος σε θερμότητα αν το καλώδιο είναι μακρύ ή έχει υψηλές απώλειες. Αν όμως, το καλώδιο είναι κοντό ή χαμηλών απωλειών, *θα υπάρχει μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος χωρίς να εμφανίζονται στάσιμα στον πομπό*!
unmatched_antenna_line_l2.png
Μία κεραία που δεν είναι προσαρμοσμένη σωστά, δημιουργεί στάσιμα στη γραμμή ακόμη κι αν η γραμμή είναι ιδανικά προσαρμοσμένη με τον πομπό. Ένα matcher στον πομπό, θα «συντόνιζε» τη γραμμή αλλά τα στάσιμα θα υπήρχαν. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι το matching να γίνει στην κεραία.
unmatched_line_l4.png
Επειδή η γραμμή μεταφοράς έχει μήκος λ/4 *λειτουργεί ως stub προσαρμογής*. Η σύνθ. αντίσταση που εμφανίζεται στον πομπό είναι ~112,5Ω. Η ίδια σύνθ. αντίσταση επαναλαμβάνεται σε μήκη που είναι περιττά πολλαπλάσια του λ/4 (3λ/4, 5λ/4, κλπ).
unmatched_transmitter.png
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχουν στάσιμα στη γραμμή. Η γέφυρα SWR αδυνατεί να δείξει σωστά διότι είναι κατασκευασμένη για 50Ω και όχι 75Ω. Μερικές γέφυρες έχουν διακόπτη που επιλέγουν ανάμεσα στις δύο αυτές τιμές. Παρόλαυτά, η ένδειξη στον πομπό είναι σωστή: τα στάσιμα εκεί είναι πράγματι 1.5. Εδώ χρειάζεται matcher *στον πομπό* και όχι στην κεραία για να υπάρχει μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος και στάσιμα 1:1!

----------

ChristosK (16-12-12)

----------


## electron

Η επόμενη ερώτηση που έρχεται να τεθεί μετά από την παραπάνω αναλυτική επεξήγηση είναι πως μια γραμμή της ίδιας σύνθετης αντίστασης (75Ωμ), την μια φορά με μήκος λ/2 λειτουργεί χωρίς να προκαλεί στάσιμα σε πομπό και κεραία και την άλλη με μήκος λ/4 να λειτουργεί με λόγο στάσιμων υψηλό για τον πομπό. Εφόσον το μήκος λ/2, λ/4 κλπ αποτελούν ακέραια υποπολλαπλάσια του Λ.
Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζαμε ένα απλό δίπολο με στοιχεία μήκους λ/2 ιδανικό και ένα άλλο με στοιχεία μήκους λ/4 κακό.

----------


## electronio

DSC00695.JPGDSC00693.JPGDSC00699.JPGΓεια σε ολους

λοιπον εφτιαξα το διπολο οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο.
Τα στοχεια ειναι κομενα στους 75.5 cm.22mm διαμετρος,καλωδιο rg 58,F=91.3Mhz.πομπος,CDM,50W.ballun συμφωνα με το προγραμμα ham design 3 σπειρες σε Φ75 μηκος περιπου 75cm.To καλωδιο μεταξυ γεφυρας και πομπου λ/4=54cm.η καθοδος μεχρι το σημειο που που ξεκινα το σημειο του πηνιου του balun ειναι περιπου 14.21cm πολλαπλασιο του λ/4/
Στασιμα εχω 1.5 και στο πομπο και στην κεραια μετα το ballun.
Που μετραω τελικα στασιμα και τι κανω για να τα ριξω?Παιζω με το ballun.εχοντας την γεφυρα εκει και με καλωδιο μεχρι την γεφυρα,ποσο?λ/4? 
H μονη περιπτωση περιπτωση που ειχα στασιμα 1.1 στο πομπο ηταν οταν η καθοδος συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ballun ηταν 15.78cm συχνοτητα γυρω στους 89,5Mhz,οταν εκοψα την καθοδο 63 cm και την εφερα στους 14.21cm μεχρι το ballun τα στασιμα ανεβηκαν στο 1.55.
Τι τελικα πρεπει να κανω και τι εναι καλυτερο για την αποδοση ολου του συστηματος?
Επισης πως βλεπεται  το rg 213 σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερο αλλα δυστηχως ,εχω καμια 20αρια μετρα τοειχα παρει απο τον  house of radio,το οποιο λεει "Mass RG-213-U Coaxial Cable" το οποιοα απο μπλενταζ ειναι τριχες!,δεςφωτο.και λεω καλυτερο θα ειναι να βαλω το rg 58,τι λες?και δεν μετραισχυς η γεφυρα να το τσεκαρω


Ευχαριστω

----------


## electron

Καλώς τον και δημόσια. :Smile: 

Η πρακτική να αφήσεις λίγο μακρύτερο το balun και να το κόβεις πόντο πόντο μέχρι να φέρεις τα στάσιμα εκεί που θες, είναι μια επίπονη αλλά καλή επιλογή. Σχετικά με το 213 όπως βλέπω δεν είναι όντος και το καλύτερο αλλά θα πρέπει να γνωρίζαμε τα στοιχεία του για να μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα. Ελπίζω να μην κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου με το δίπολο μέσα σε κλειστό χωρό δίπλα από το μηχάνημα γιατί τότε θα βλέπεις ότι να ναι και θα τρως την ακτινοβολία όλη στην μούρη. :Unsure:

----------


## electronio

electron
Δοκκιμη κανω αρχικα κοντα 1 μετρο αποσταση με χαμηλη ισχυ αλλα μετα την βαζω και στον ιστο,αλλα σχεδον τα ιδια αποτελεσματα.Το θεμα δεν ειναι αυτο.Δεν απαντησες ομως στο ερωτημα που πρεπει να μετραω και σε τι αποσταση( καλωδιο)  η γεφυρα απτο ballun.Οσο για το rg213 οποις θελει του το χαριζω :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Παιδια καλησπερα

Επειδη τωρα ετυχε να δω πως εχει εξεληχθει το θεμα ,να σας πω οτι
Πολλες εξηγησεις εχουν δοθει εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574
Εαν διαβαστει προσεκτικα και με τα βοηθηματα που υπαρχουν θα γινουν πολλα πραγματα κατανοητα

----------


## Nikolaskn

χμ..Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το βατομετρο  που βλεπω στο ποστ  96 δεν κανει για FM..ισως  να κανω και λαθος.Επισεις οταν η γραμμη μεταφορας προσαρμοζει με πομπο και κεραια το μηκος της ειναι αδιαφορο..οπως επισεις και τα διαφορα οργανα μετρησης εχουν αντισταση εισοδου και εξοδου..συνηθως ειναι τα 50 ωμ

----------


## electronio

p.gabr

το χω διαβασει και δεν εχω καταλαβει πολλα.Αν σου ειναι ευκολο υπολογισε μου τα μηκη καλωδιων κλπ ή αν θες απαντησε στα ερωτηματ που εχω κανει στο post 96

Post 100 η γεφυρα μετρα σωστα στασιμα αλλα οχι ισχυς
Ευχαριστω

----------


## p.gabr

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39868Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39866Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39867Γεια σε ολους
> 
> λοιπον εφτιαξα το διπολο οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο.
> Τα στοχεια ειναι κομενα στους 75.5 cm.22mm διαμετρος,καλωδιο rg 58,F=91.3Mhz.πομπος,CDM,50W.ballun συμφωνα με το προγραμμα ham design 3 σπειρες σε Φ75 μηκος περιπου 75cm.To καλωδιο μεταξυ γεφυρας και πομπου λ/4=54cm.η καθοδος μεχρι το σημειο που που ξεκινα το σημειο του πηνιου του balun ειναι περιπου 14.21cm πολλαπλασιο του λ/4/
> Στασιμα εχω 1.5 και στο πομπο και στην κεραια μετα το ballun.
> Που μετραω τελικα στασιμα και τι κανω για να τα ριξω?Παιζω με το ballun.εχοντας την γεφυρα εκει και με καλωδιο μεχρι την γεφυρα,ποσο?λ/4? 
> H μονη περιπτωση περιπτωση που ειχα στασιμα 1.1 στο πομπο ηταν οταν η καθοδος συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ballun ηταν 15.78cm συχνοτητα γυρω στους 89,5Mhz,οταν εκοψα την καθοδο 63 cm και την εφερα στους 14.21cm μεχρι το ballun τα στασιμα ανεβηκαν στο 1.55.
> Τι τελικα πρεπει να κανω και τι εναι καλυτερο για την αποδοση ολου του συστηματος?
> Επισης πως βλεπεται  το rg 213 σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερο αλλα δυστηχως ,εχω καμια 20αρια μετρα τοειχα παρει απο τον  house of radio,το οποιο λεει "Mass RG-213-U Coaxial Cable" το οποιοα απο μπλενταζ ειναι τριχες!,δεςφωτο.και λεω καλυτερο θα ειναι να βαλω το rg 58,τι λες?και δεν μετραισχυς η γεφυρα να το τσεκαρω
> ...



λοιπον εφτιαξα το διπολο οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο.
Τα στοχεια ειναι κομενα στους 75.5 cm.22mm διαμετρος,καλωδιο rg 58,

1 το rg  58 δεν ενδείκνυται

Που μετραω τελικα στασιμα και τι κανω για να τα ριξω

Τα στάσιμα σε όλο το μήκος της γραμμής ειναι το ίδιο. Αυτο που αλλάζει κατά το μήκος της διαδρομής είναι ( ΤΟ Ζ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟ Η ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ)

Οταν η κεραια σου δεν ειναι 50 ωμ τότε το μήκος του καλωδιου παίζει καθοριστικό λόγο ,που μπορεί να το διορθώσει η να το χαλάσει περισσότερο

----------

A--15 (14-12-12)

----------


## apollonic

είχα κάνει παλιά ένα τέτοιο χρησιμοποιώντας τον πυρήνα υψηλής από παλιά πεταμένη τηλεόραση.
για τα βραχέα...
δούλευε. δηλαδή έκανε διαφορά στην ακρόαση.
δεν ξέρω άν το έγραψε και άλλος, δεν διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα.
---

για τις στροφές δεν  θυμάμαι αλλά αφού είναι 50Ω η γραμμή μεταφοράς και 300 το δίπολο, πρέπει να είναι 1 προς 6

----------


## electronio

To rg 213 που εχω στη φωτο πως το βλεπεις, ενδείκνυται?
Το οτι στους 89.5Mhz τα στασιμα ηταν 1.1. με την γεφυρα στον πομπο,τι σημαινει αυτο?οτι τα στασιμα σε ολο το μηκος της γραμμης ειναι μηδενικα?Αυτο θέλω ή στη κεραια μετα το ballun να ειναι 1.1?

----------


## p.gabr

> To rg 213 που εχω στη φωτο πως το βλεπεις, ενδείκνυται?
> Το οτι στους 89.5Mhz τα στασιμα ηταν 1.1. με την γεφυρα στον πομπο,τι σημαινει αυτο?οτι τα στασιμα σε ολο το μηκος της γραμμης ειναι μηδενικα?Αυτο θέλω ή στη κεραια μετα το ballun να ειναι 1.1?



Αυτο που πρωτίστως μας ενδιαφέρει είναι αυτό που βλέπει ο πομπός,ωστε να λειτουργει σωστα χωρις κινδυνους
Απο κει και παρα. εαν μετρας στασιμα 1.1 δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις και την καλύτερη ακτινοβολια 
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ 

ΚΑΙ μην ξεχνάμε,,,, η καλλυτερη κεραια ειναι το υψος της απο το εδαφος

----------

A--15 (14-12-12)

----------


## electron

Electronio θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες και θα προσθέσω ότι για το 213 που αναφέρεις κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να σου πει αν είναι κατάλληλο, ωστόσο το 58αρι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο όπως σου είχα γράψει και γω. Επίσης θα επιμείνω ότι δοκιμές εντός κλειστού χώρου με κεραία, είναι εντελώς λάθος τόσο από θέμα ακτινοβολίας που δέχεσαι, όσο και από θέμα σωστής συμπεριφοράς του μηχανήματος.

----------


## Β52

Για μπαλούν στο απλό δίπολο που χρησιμοποιώ έχω κάνει αυτό που δείχνη η φωτογραφία, σε μήκος ομοαξονικού από το δίπολο λ/2 μία σπείρα 8cm, τα στάσιμα στη <<ψεφτάγκι>> 1.1 και με πλλ 20w γνωστής εταιρίας με δική του γέφυρα το ίδιο ακριβώς μου έβγαλε.
Και με τη γέφυρα πριν το δίπολο πάλι 1.1!


DSC_0415.jpg

----------

